# Needing set up help



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

I have just got back into the hobby and I bought a havoc brushless system and a DX3S radio system. I set up both the havoc system and the gtb that I have with the radio. Both of my trucks seem to go fine forward but it totaly lacks brakes. It wont even lock the tires up. I am not sure were to go from here?


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

bustedparts said:


> I have just got back into the hobby and I bought a havoc brushless system and a DX3S radio system. I set up both the havoc system and the gtb that I have with the radio. Both of my trucks seem to go fine forward but it totaly lacks brakes. It wont even lock the tires up. I am not sure were to go from here?


Are your endpoints at max on your trans.?


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*If you take a look at the instructions, there is a way to adjust the brakes on the ESC. If you don't have the instructions, hit the Novak web sight and they are there for you to download.*


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

TOM MAR said:


> Are your endpoints at max on your trans.?


No they are not


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

We have found if not at max with gtb's & most endpoints must be at max settings for full throttle & brakes.
120 , 100 Wharever it may be.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Because I am not part of Novak's technical support group, I suggest you email [email protected] with your question,  Our regular CS/Tech Support hours can be located here. Before emailing, take a moment to review the instructions (trouble-shooting guide) originally included with your Novak Item:

Novak Instruction Downloads

Trouble-shooting TeamNovak's One Touch™ Speed Controls



> *Please make your initial email as detailed as possible. Include:*
> 
> ~ warranty claim?
> ~ speed control (brand/model)
> ...


The more information you provide in your first email, the more quickly tech support can offer you assistance.


----------

